
Grid Optimization Competition - zeristor
https://gocompetition.energy.gov/
======
westurner
From "California grid data is live – solar developers take note"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18855820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18855820)
:

>> _It looks like California is at least two generations of technology ahead
of other states. Let’s hope the rest of us catch up, so that we have a grid
that can make an asset out of every building, every battery, and every solar
system._

> _+1. Are there any other states with similar grid data available for
> optimization; or any plans to require or voluntarily offer such a useful
> capability?_

How do these competitions and the live actual data from California-only (so
far; AFAIU) compare?

Are there standards for this grid data yet? Without standards, how
generalizable are the competition solutions to real-world data?

------
zeristor
This is an ARPA-E competition for grid optimisation, although its working
through its stages.

ARPA-E is the one looking at research technology for the energy industry, high
risk experiments. I believe Trump has wrote it out of this financial years
budget, I hope it can survive.

There's also an ARPA for the CIA...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_Advanced_Research...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_Advanced_Research_Projects_Activity)

Anyone have any ideas for further ARPAs?

Perhaps a ARPA for Space technology, although I think SpaceX has pretty much
got that sorted.

